# New floor for FIL



## ActuariallySpeaking (Mar 22, 2017)

Howdy! 

My father-in-law is currently living in a house where the carpeting is, no joke, the same carpeting from the 70s. We have been talking about replacing the flooring for years, but either haven't had it in the budget or, just haven't gotten around to it. Well, we noticed some laminate flooring come up for .60 cents a square foot and I'm almost ready to buy! The 2 options are floating-floor/easy click installation http://www.lumberliquidators.com/ll/c/Ebb-Tide-Oak-Dream-Home-7ETO/10041610 or peel-and-stick: http://www.lumberliquidators.com/ll/c/Mount-Craig-Cherry-LVP-Tranquility-2MO-KC/10039530

Does anyone have any advice on which is "better"? The subfloor isn't perfectly even, but we'd prefer to do laminate over installing new carpet because FIL's "girlfriend" dogs come over and will "mark" spots on the carpet, and it's hard to stay on top of cleaning it. Any problems from either or (floating/peel-n-stick)? I prefer the look of the peel-and-stick, but if floating is better, we could certainly make it work!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 22, 2017)

Hot tip...keep the dogs outside or at the gf's house


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 22, 2017)

Our house had carpet from the 70&#8217;s when we bought it a couple years ago also we ripped it all out the first day we owned it and underneath it was floors from the 70&#8217;s 1870&#8217;s. 

We sanded them down and put poly on them and that was it. 

What&#8217;s under your carpets? 

Of your two choices I would go with floating. That sticky stuff will either stick so good you will never get it off or it will pop off all on its own when you least expect it.


----------



## ActuariallySpeaking (Mar 23, 2017)

There's plywood underneath. Talked to the husband and he said the floor may not be unlevel after all. Im trying to remember if theres any bumps or dips and none really come to mind at the moment, so maybe i made a fuss about it being unlevel for nothing. And yeah, I'm not a huge fan of the dogs, (they are far less superior to my fine specimen of a yorkie lol) but, I can't really control what he allows when we're not there.


----------

